# Passport Question



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to travel back to Australia to visit my family.
I am a US permanent resident since 2004 (unconditional).
My passport (AUS) was issued 1999 so it still has a year and a bit on it.

Can I travel on that passport?
Or do I need to re-new it?
Do I use my Green Card as well for re-entry (USA)?

Also, how difficult is it, and what is involved to re-new my AUS passport here in the USA?

thanks


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

Ray1 said:


> Yes
> depends how long you will be away
> yes
> 
> Passports - Embassy of Australia


Do I have to go to Washington (I'm in Oklahoma) if I am re-newing or do they mail it to me?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To renew your Ozzie passport, contact the nearest Australian consulate or embassy. Usually they can handle that by mail, and it normally only takes a couple of weeks. If you can find their website, generally all the forms and instructions are available there.

When you return to the US, you get in the line with the US residents (usually there is a section for US citizens and permanent residents). Show them your Australian passport and your US green card.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> To renew your Ozzie passport, contact the nearest Australian consulate or embassy. Usually they can handle that by mail, and it normally only takes a couple of weeks. If you can find their website, generally all the forms and instructions are available there.
> 
> When you return to the US, you get in the line with the US residents (usually there is a section for US citizens and permanent residents). Show them your Australian passport and your US green card.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I see for Oklahoma it's Washington.
Thanks for your help


----------

